# 1/48 Attacker - the jet "dodo"



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Sometimes you get it… sometimes you don’t. We’ve all had off days, but it’s one thing to mess up on a model, and another to mess up creating the actual subject in real life! Well, despite their success with the Schneider Trophy races and the immortality of the Spitfire, it seems that, after WWII, the good folks at Supermarine just kind of threw in the towel. They went from creating some of the world’s fastest aircraft to creating one of the slower, more lacklustre and undeniably more porcine jets. 

Early jets, of course, weren’t all successes, but the straight-winged, tail dragging, chubby-boddied Attacker is one of the most prevalent losers of the immediate post-war jet cohort. Of course, because it’s such a substandard loser, I love it! It’s not just loser cars that get me going, total failures of aeronautics also make me smile! That’s why I was glad to get my hands on the Trumpeter Attacker! At the time, there was no good 1/72, so I was even willing to go up a scale and out of my normal comfort zone to build one!

Check out the 1/48 Trumpeter Attacker at the link below, and let me know what you think!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/trumpeter-1-48-supermarine-attacker-f-1/*


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Despite what people say about modelers being an endangered species, I think we live in a Golden Age concerning the supply side of the hobby, with many classics getting a first or improved release (Tarangus Viggen, Platz F-14), and more and more esoteric subjects getting a widely available release at decent prices as IP kits. 

Unfortunately, the even established producers don't always bring their A game into the process, but from the looks of it, you made a great work out of not-so-great material, and it's always nice to discover an aircraft design you didn't even know it existed popping up as an actual kit.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

It sure seems they put the wing too far forward on that one (the OEM, not the kit maker)................but it's not as ugly as the early Vampire was.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

finaprint said:


> It sure seems they put the wing too far forward on that one


Makes ya wonder what was in the nose to balance that out. Drew up plans for a sport scale U/C version years ago. Would have required 5 lbs of lead to get the CG even close.


----------

